# Other Pets > Dogs >  New Doberman (and Corgi) Photos... DUW.

## sekaiNdobes

Just the crew, hanging out in the backyard.   :Smile: 





I wish this one had a better background.... yay for recycling though, eh?

----------


## Elise.m

Aw, they're beautiful! I love the stretching picture, lol.

----------


## zoologist

Corgi's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JLC

You always get such amazing pictures of your dogs!  I wish you could come take some pics of my goofball!  LOL  Yours are absolutely gorgeous!!

----------


## CoolioTiffany

When I was very young (just under a year old) we had a Doberman (who happened to be 14 1/2 years old at death) and his name was Rocky.  He was black and brown and, from what my dad has told me, he was a very good dog.  Sadly I have no memories of him what so ever, I was too young to remember him.

I would really like a Doberman though.  Definitely on my list.  The others on my list are Golden Retriever and a Pit Bull.  Pit Bulls are beautiful dogs, and I love their colors and short hair.  Makes them a low maintenance in the grooming category :Good Job: .

----------


## Boanerges

Wow, beautiful dogs and amazing pics  :Good Job:

----------


## BuddhaLuv

Love the vicious picture. Play faces are soooooo great LMAO. 

The stretching pic looks amazing. I always wish I could stretch that good myself :Wink: 

I also love the Corgi in the grass photo! So sweet!

----------


## mommanessy247

awesome dogs for sure! i love dobbies, rotts & german shepherds.

----------


## Alice

So beautiful!  Your dobies are so regal.

My short list for my next dog includes the tri-colored corgie. So cute.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Beautfiul dogs!

----------


## maverickgtr

Those dobies are stunning! Their ears are done perfectly. My mom's red dobie pulled the bandages off her ears constantly so they won't stand properly. They also butchered her tail when she was a baby.

----------


## sekaiNdobes

> Those dobies are stunning! Their ears are done perfectly. My mom's red dobie pulled the bandages off her ears constantly so they won't stand properly. They also butchered her tail when she was a baby.


Thank you.   :Smile:   Their ears were done before I got them, the breeder uses one of the best cropping vets in the country.  I've always been very impressed with that particular vet's work.

----------


## maverickgtr

What breeder did you get them from? And by chance do you know the name of the vet?

I forgot to mention that the corgi with the different colored eyes is adorable as well! I guess I got too caught up in dobies... haha

----------


## sekaiNdobes

> What breeder did you get them from? And by chance do you know the name of the vet?
> 
> I forgot to mention that the corgi with the different colored eyes is adorable as well! I guess I got too caught up in dobies... haha


They're from Bruda Dobermans in Illinois.  The vet is Dr. Ann Platt - one of the most well-known cropping vets in the breed.   :Smile:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Gorgeous dobermans!! And what an adorable corgi!

----------

